# Help! Random bits ruining my drawing



## Angelasportraits (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello everyone! I need your advice. I’ve spent months on this drawing, and for some reason I keep noticing these random bits of graphite that are smearing into random places in the drawing. When I try to (lightly and gently) erase, the bits smear into the paper! I’m so sad about this. I try not to eat anything while I work, I only drink coffee and try to be careful. What in my technique could be causing this? 

Pencils: Faber Castell Pitt Graphite 9000
Paper: Canson 1557 smooth drawing 90lb

Current technique: using the same piece of tracing paper under my hand to “protect” areas I am shading. Somehow I think things get trapped under the tracing paper and cause marks, even though I check first, things still seem to smear!

Thanks in advance!

Angela


----------



## Tommy13 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hiya! What kind of paper are you using? Also what sort of eraser?

I tend to use shinier paper like 200gsm paper or Bristol paper along with an 'artgum' eraser and it will lift out any marks cleanly with only gentle pressure. I also generally use tissue to lean on, but make sure anything you place over the picture is clean on both sides before laying it on your work.

Be careful with drinking, sharpening pencils etc over your work and use a soft brush to carefully remove any residue after you erase anything.

Hope that helps 🙂

Tommy


----------

